# Installing my new (2006) felder CF-741 and FB-540 band saw



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

There is quite a bit of setup time and learning involved in using one of these european combo machines. I bought it used from an estate so I didn't get a good review with the owner about some of the accessories that came with the machine. I'm fairly sure many of the items are felder specific.

The felder rep on the west coast (Carl) has been very helpful. I will take my time and work through the details.

I'm still in the process of setting it up but i have made a few cuts with the saw and I've used the shaper/jointer. I really enjoy nice equipment and this is truly nice. The setup time is considerable for me since I'm learning. I also bought the fb-540 band saw and the 125 dust collector. I already have a dust collector so I won't be using it right now.








s

The band saw is also a 2006. it only has one dust collection port but the area under the trunion is sized just about right for a 4" dust collection hose to fit right behind the blade.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

that is a awesome set up organized and cleaner then my house. nice view out the shop door I am jealous.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have a Felder table saw. I made my own crosscut support 
table out of an aluminum extrusion and saved like $500. I don't 
have the outrigger like you do, but a smaller little cantilevered 
outrigger is fine for many boards and doesn't try to hit you 
in the groin too often. I'll post pictures sometime.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I'd like to see how you made your cross cut support, Loren.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice. Looks new from the pics. Started another chair yet?


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

It's like new. he only made enough dust to fill the bin once then, unfortunately, be became too ill to work in the shop.

I started a chiar for my mom knowing that i would not finish it until around Christmas this year. I got the rockers, back braces, and seat glued up. How 'bout you?


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Must have been one real fine estate sale. Wish I was in Az.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

It was in NM. Had to drive 650 miles round trip to get it. I ended up buying it sight unseen but it worked out fine.


----------



## mmlaing (May 6, 2009)

I have a CF741 p like yours , have you tried the power planer table yet, it is really a nice feature on the machine. Once you get used to doing all operations at once the combo machine is nice to work with, my favourite part of the machine is the xroll slider. enjoy

Mike


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I have tried the planer just to make sure it works and i like it. Do you have the shoe that fits on the end of the slider? it's used to straight-line rough lumber. I have it but the wood can move quite a bit at the shoe. do you have the same issue?


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

wow!nice set up.enjoy.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

No, not yet. I need to get up to Charlotte or Asheville and buy some walnut. Not easy to find here in central SC. When I go I'm going to pull my trailer and stockpile some. I look forward to seeing yours around Christmas though.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree, it's a real nice setup you've got!


----------



## mmlaing (May 6, 2009)

yes I have the same problem. I take the clamp for the slider and use it to hold a 2×2 about 10 inches long with 2 1/2 inch drywall screws driven in about every 2 inches. This device does not look as nice but when the end of the wood bites into those screws nothing moves.

Mike


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

That's a good idea, Mike.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Great machines and equally impressive workplace!


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I've been adjusting the cf-741 this weekend. The table wasn't flat and the slider was .025" above the table. It took a couple of hours adjust the two together. The slider is slightly bowed a the ends so i adjusted the center section of the slider to be a few thousandths above the section of the shaper table. I'm very happy I bought the one-way gage before I started the alignment. The gage made the alignment process much easier.

The table saw insert took some tweaking to make it flush to the table. It still isn't perfect over the entire length.

Toe in/out was adjusted on the fence and slider.

I'm a bit disappointed in the fine tuning of the crosscut arms. The long arm doesn't have an adjustment mechanism that is accessible from the top so it's an exercise in removing the arm, making an adjustment, replacing the arm, and checking it. It didn't help any when I adjusted it the wrong direction (twice)! The short arm has the same issues.

The short arms also has issues with setting the angle at 90 degrees with the stop. There are two location that the arm can be positioned on the slider(center and aft). When I adjust the stop at 90 degrees in the center position the angle isn't correct on the aft position. I would like to move the keeper with the set screws but someone has drilled holes in the slider and it can't be tweaked by a small amount. I haven't decided what I will do to solve this problem yet. I can either cover the holes or make an adjustment to the 90 degree stop.

The only other complaint I have so far is the integrated dust collection / blade guard is very cheesy. The blade hast to be about 5/8" above the wood to for the wood to pass underneath the guard. It really does a good job picking up the dust roostering off the blade though. The guard on my sawstop works extremely well so I may modify the splitter on the felder to accept the sawstop guard (need to be able to accept a 12" blade too).

I still have more to do to get the entire machined aligned so I can walk up and use it without wondering if it's accurate.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I borrowed a precision square from a fellow Lumberjocker and got most aspects of the cf741 dialed in now. There are a bunch of alignment points. I'm about ready to do a project to get a feel for how it performs.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow


----------



## Jody121 (Dec 13, 2014)

I am interested in purchasing a cf741 and am trying to find as much material as possible before I make the purchase. They look to be a beautiful machine to me MBS!


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

They are. I'm looking for another one. Are you looking for a new or used one?


----------

